# Plumbing Vent Covers



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey everyone... I looked under the "pinned" area for a listing of parts and such, but did I over look one for these replacement covers for the Shower/Toilet vents?? If you replaced yours, what did you replace it with? The same you removed or a newer kind....Just wanted to hear fellow Outbackers .02 worth....
Thanks again!!! (oh, I'm replacing mine cause i broke one trying to remove it to see if it was stuffed (we were getting a smell inside...), and it was stuffed, with a LARGE BEES NEST!!!)

(edit- The bees nest was apparently an old one, dead, no one home, thank god... I used a straightened out metal coat hanger to hook it and pull it up, wasn't sure if i blasted water down it would fall into the black tank and out the next time i "dumped")


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

How did you get the Bee nest out?


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

Bob in Virginia said:


> How did you get the Bee nest out?


I edited my original response... It was an old nest, used a metal coat hanger, hooked it and pulled it up.

ANYONE replace their vent caps??


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

tomstacey616 said:


> How did you get the Bee nest out?


I edited my original response... It was an old nest, used a metal coat hanger, hooked it and pulled it up.

ANYONE replace their vent caps??
[/quote]

My cap got blown away. If I put a new one on I'd have to drill some holes, so, I simply use a worm clamp and stainless steel mesh to cover the top. That would stop insects from entering the pipe. I think that also reduces air drag by 0.0000001 percent....


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

The covers can't be too hard to find. Our local Canadian Tire store has the vent covers sitting on the shelf, in the RV section. I would expect any RV place would either have them, or could order them.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Camping World - the happiest place on earth!

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/replace-all-plumbing-vent-cap-polar-white/35183


----------

